# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand > Veranstaltungen >  Cape Panwa Hotel Phuket Raceweek -19.07--19.07.2015

## schiene

*Cape Panwa Hotel Phuket Raceweek -19.07--19.07.2015* 

"Four days of racing, 5 nights of parties: Held from 15 - 19 July 2015, Cape Panwa Hotel Phuket Raceweek, the first event in the annual Asian Yachting Grand Prix, comprises four days of professionally run, international-standard yacht racing off Phuket's south coast during the windy southwest monsoon season.

Phuket Raceweek sees 35-40 boats from all over Asia, and approximately 400 participants from around the world, compete over four days of intense and action-packed racing amongst the stunning islets surrounding Phuket.

A combination of round-the-cans and round-the-islands courses gives the varied fleet a mixture of challenging and scenic racing, while the legendary regatta parties, with unlimited free buffets, drinks and entertainment, ensure nobody leaves Phuket without having an all-round fantastic regatta experience.

And then there's the "Regatta Bar", open each day offering ice-cold post-race beers and post-race bragging rights as you come off the water.

Raceweek is raced over six or seven classes (depending on entries), including IRC Classes; Sports Boat; Bareboat Charter; Cruising; Multihulls; the breathtaking Firefly 850 and the splendid Classic Class.

Charter a yacht to race: Phuket has a large and varied fleet of Charter Yachts available for competing in Phuket Raceweek. The regatta organisers can assist with 'Yacht Only' or 'Yacht + Accommodation' packages for overseas participants. Less experienced sailors can opt for a skippered yacht. For those who want to make a longer holiday out of it, a Cruise + Regatta package can be arranged. Check out the regatta website for details.

Sponsorship: What sets Raceweek apart from other regattas is the attention paid to the professional management of sponsorship. From the first contact, through to signing a sponsorship agreement, until after the event winds down, sponsorship marketing consultants Paul Poole (South East Asia) Co., Ltd work with both the sponsor and the organiser to ensure that agreed benefits are delivered in full and that marketing opportunities presented by the event are fully maximised.

Each year the regatta offers huge opportunities for sponsors to network and entertain guests on VIP boats out on the race course or at the five parties; all of which are available for sponsorship, including naming rights and presence marketing.
Raceweek is held under the auspices of the Ao Chalong Yacht Club, in conjunction with the Tourism Authority of Thailand, the Sports Authority of Thailand and the Yacht Racing Association of Thailand.
Date: 15-19 July 2015 Location: Phuket"

----------


## wein4tler

Schiene, hast Du schon Deine Yacht dorthin überstellen lassen?

----------


## schiene

> Schiene, hast Du schon Deine Yacht dorthin überstellen lassen?


Somlak meinte ich soll etwas ruhiger werden und somit habe ich unsrer 20 Mio Euroyacht an einen bedürftigen Thai
verschenkt ::

----------


## frank_rt

Uns schiene ist wie immer großzügig wenns um Kleinigkeiten geht. Am strand ist es gerade richtig schön erfrischend.

----------

